

Rampant Plagiarism - sarosh
http://mightygodking.com/index.php/2008/02/25/rampant-plagiarism/

======
mcantor
Honestly, this can't possibly be appropriate for Hacker News, but I had to
upvote it because I was so very delighted. Completely irrelevant to anyone who
doesn't read modern comics, though.

~~~
sarosh
It is completely irrelevant! I use HN as a personal datastore for random
'neat' things on the web - saw this and hit to HN without thinking (note to
self: is this smart?).

On topic: I was pretty shocked to discover that Y The Last Man was not all
done by Vaughn! Or at least not born exclusively from his brain. And Ellis
too! I thought Spider Jerusalem was an original! Ack!

